# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  προβλημα με boss bph 220 re

## abet

καλημερα
αγορασα μεταχειρισμενο αυτο το τρυπανι.το προβλημα ειναι το εξης ο προγουμενος κατοχος του το πηγε για επισκευη σε 1 τεχνικο για αλλαγη του διακοπτη .του ειπε οτι του αφαιρεσε το τρανζιστορ που βοηθαει να μην κανει παρεμβολες στα ψυγεια, κτλ με αποτελεσμα το τρυπανι να γυριζει χωρις να το πατας! :Angry: 
οταν το βαλεις στην πριζα το τσοκ γυρναει λιγο λιγο σαν να το βαζεις στην πιο αργη ταχυτητα! 
μηπως μπορειτε να με βοηθησετε?

----------


## xsterg

τι να σου πουμε φιλε!! το μονο που εχω να πω ειναι το εξης: αγορασε τον γνησιο διακοπτη και αντικατεστησε τον. μα καλα ποσο φθηνα το πηρες?

----------


## abet

> τι να σου πουμε φιλε!! το μονο που εχω να πω ειναι το εξης: αγορασε τον γνησιο διακοπτη και αντικατεστησε τον. μα καλα ποσο φθηνα το πηρες?


50 ευρω  το πηρα δηλαδη φταιει ο διακοπτης ? γραφει bosh πανω

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Φταίει ο τρελός "επιστήμονας" που το πείραξε και σου αφαίρεσε (το τρανζίστορ). 
Μπορεί από την κατασκευή του η Βosch δηλαδή (που μόνο αυτή ξέρει) πως ,,, τι .,,, και με ποια λογική, έφτιαξε όλο αυτό το σύστημα (+ κάποια ηλεκτρονικά του) . Που ίσως και αυτό το τρανζίστορ για τις παρεμβολές να είναι αλληλοεξαρτόμενο στην όλη διαδικασία.

1) Στην θέση του τρελού "επιστήμονα" για αρχή θα έβαζα ένα ίδιο τρανζίστορ (αν αυτό πίστευα ότι χάλασε ) 
2) Θα βοηθούσε να ξέρουμε από "πριν" να το πειράξουν αυτό το τρυπάνι. 
πως συμπεριφέρονταν ... όταν χάλασε πρώτη φορά . δηλαδή τι? ... δεν δούλευε καθόλου ? .... κλωτσούσε? δεν είχε δύναμη? κτλ
3) τελικά άλλαξε τον διακόπτη? ή έχει τον ίδιο πάλι μέσα?

----------


## abet

> Φταίει ο τρελός "επιστήμονας" που το πείραξε και σου αφαίρεσε (το τρανζίστορ). 
> Μπορεί από την κατασκευή του η Βosch δηλαδή (που μόνο αυτή ξέρει) πως ,,, τι .,,, και με ποια λογική, έφτιαξε όλο αυτό το σύστημα (+ κάποια ηλεκτρονικά του) . Που ίσως και αυτό το τρανζίστορ για τις παρεμβολές να είναι αλληλοεξαρτόμενο στην όλη διαδικασία.
> 
> 1) Στην θέση του τρελού "επιστήμονα" για αρχή θα έβαζα ένα ίδιο τρανζίστορ (αν αυτό πίστευα ότι χάλασε ) 
> 2) Θα βοηθούσε να ξέρουμε από "πριν" να το πειράξουν αυτό το τρυπάνι. 
> πως συμπεριφέρονταν ... όταν χάλασε πρώτη φορά . δηλαδή τι? ... δεν δούλευε καθόλου ? .... κλωτσούσε? δεν είχε δύναμη? κτλ
> 3) τελικά άλλαξε τον διακόπτη? ή έχει τον ίδιο πάλι μέσα?


καλησπερα συμφωνα με τα λεγομενα του πρωην ιδιοκτητη
κλωτσουσε 
ο διακοπτης ειναι της bosh
αν πρεπει να βαλω αυτο το τρανζιστορ τι να βαλω και που ακριβως να το τοποθετησω??
σε ευχαριστω

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Παναγία μου ! σε τόσο άσχετο "επιστήμονα" το πήγες? και του έδωσες και Bosch?.... Δεν είναι δυνατόν να γνωρίζω .. ούτε τι (στοιχεία) τρανζίστορ είχε . άσε που μπορεί να μην είχε και τρανζίστορ . Και δεν το έχω το εργαλείο σου "από κοντά" να το δω. 

Για αρχή ... (αν πράγματι με τα λεγόμενα του "επιστήμονα" ) αφαίρεσε κάτι από αυτό το εργαλείο. και το έχεις στα χέρια σου ξαναβάλτο πίσω. και ψάξε αναλυτικά στα καλώδια γύρω γύρω αν φαίνονται "ίχνη" που να δείχνει ότι κάποιος έκοψε "κάτι" από κάποιο σημείο και ( βάλτο στην θέση του) . Από εκεί και πέρα τι να σου πω (χωρίς να βλέπω από κοντά)

Αν θες μια που είμαστε και "χαμένοι" πες αναλυτικά τον τύπο μοντέλο του τρυπανιού μπας και δούμε κανένα αναλυτικό Link. σχετικά με αυτό το εργαλείο από την Bosch . ή τίποτα αναλυτικές φωτογραφίες με ζουμ από κοντά.

Πάντως από τα "κλωτσήματα" που έδωσες ως αναφορά για το πρόβλημα . Εγώ για αρχή θα κοιτούσα να δω τα "καρβουνάκια του συλλέκτη". και πάει λέγοντας..

Λες "κλωτσήματα" από τον πρώην ιδιοκτήτη ..... άστον τον πρώην .... σε σένα πρωτού το πας στον επιστήμονα τι σου έκανε ως σύμπτωμα?

----------


## abet

μιχαλη καλημερα
εγω ετσι το αγορασα 50 ευρω με προβλημα θα βαλω φωτο σημερα μπας και βρουμε ακρη

----------


## Κυριακίδης



----------


## Κυριακίδης



----------

abet (03-11-11)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Πάρε και το Link για να βρεις εδώ ότι εξάρτημα θέλεις από αυτό το τρυπάνι που είναι ταξινομημένα (αριθμητικά) και με βάση το σχέδιο για παραγγελίες. + τιμή κάθε εξαρτήματος

http://www.mtmc.co.uk/Bosch-PBH-220-...__p-52232.aspx

----------


## abet

σε ευχαριστω με εσωσες!!!!

----------

